# Whats your favorite bike in your collection?



## irene_crystal (Apr 4, 2011)

I am still looking for my first and deciding what my favorite bike is. I am curious to see what your favorite bike(s) in your collections are.


----------



## mruiz (Apr 5, 2011)

My favorites are heavywieght bikes, however for riding distance purposes I will go will middleweight 3 speeds. Corvetts/Jaguars are better equip.
 Mitch


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 5, 2011)

My '73 Super Sport and/or my '62 Typhoon kickback 2 speed. I use both regularly because of the different roads near me.

Pat


----------



## MartyW (Apr 5, 2011)

While I have a wide variety of bikes I have to say that my favorite is my Original Singer Hiwheel, The metal work that was done by hand is absolutley amazing. It has the "peanut" fork legs and an oval tapered spine.


----------



## tony d. (Apr 5, 2011)

my roadmaster cycletruck


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 7, 2011)

A 1937/38 Cleveland Welding  Deluxe with a 4 
 gill tank and dual silver rays.


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 7, 2011)

No pics from anyone of thier favorites?


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 7, 2011)

This one simply because it's over 50 years old and NOS.  Probabilty not to good for finding another one.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 7, 2011)

my 1918 (hd brother)dayton(i sold it). because it caused soo  much trouble.


----------



## Clay Walker (Apr 9, 2011)

My 1947 dayton...now awaiting wheels!


----------



## robertc (Apr 9, 2011)

My 37 Overland.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 9, 2011)

its hard to pick one - post war its my x-53, prewar its my teens new england.


----------



## npence (Apr 9, 2011)

My Favorite bike is my 36 1/2 BlueBird But I love them all


[/url]


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 9, 2011)

npence said:


> My Favorite bike is my 36 1/2 BlueBird But I love them all
> 
> 
> [/url]




That bike and that picture are both amazing.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 10, 2011)

Foe me it's a toss up between my 36 commander or the corvette 5-speed ..depending on the hills...then theres a 31 hawthrone with skinny tyres and rides faster miles per hour....


----------



## pgroah (Apr 10, 2011)

*My favorite*

My monark 5-bar still waiting for the chrome bits to come back from the plater


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Apr 22, 2011)

lobsterboyx said:


> its hard to pick one - post war its my x-53, prewar its my teens new england.



Pl show some pics of the x-53. I have a project bike that might be one and pics would help me with it.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Apr 22, 2011)

npence said:


> My Favorite bike is my 36 1/2 BlueBird But I love them all
> 
> 
> [/url]




How do you ride that with no chain. Are you Flintstoning it???


----------



## spook1s (Apr 22, 2011)

That's the day it was found... outside the barn it was found in!


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 23, 2011)

just sold it....


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 23, 2011)

eric, what did you just sell?  sorry for your loss.


----------



## npence (Apr 23, 2011)

npence said:


> My Favorite bike is my 36 1/2 BlueBird But I love them all
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]




The bluebird now has the chain and rides great.


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 25, 2011)

twowheelfan said:


> eric, what did you just sell?  sorry for your loss.




A beautiful '73 Parmount P14 Track in sunset orange w/ chrome lugs, all og campy with adgustable cinelli stem, that I bought from the original owner

:regret face:


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 25, 2011)

*1936 Schwinn AUTO-CYCLE*

This would be my favorite


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice bike!


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 25, 2011)

*1937 silverking flo-cycle*

incredible design for the late 1930's - no welds.


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 25, 2011)

markivpedalpusher said:


> This would be my favorite



I think I'm in love!


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 25, 2011)

Ohhhhh man. That thing ^ is pretty amazing.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 25, 2011)

Hobo Bill said:


> Foe me it's a toss up between my 36 commander or the corvette 5-speed ..depending on the hills...then theres a 31 hawthrone with skinny tyres and rides faster miles per hour....




Oh, man, please post pics of your Commander!  I wish I still had mine...


----------



## z-bikes (Apr 26, 2011)

*30"s ELGIN TWIN 60*


----------



## HARPO (Apr 26, 2011)

That's kind of like asking which of your children is your favorite. I have 36 bicycles, so, that is one tough question.....


----------



## five-0 (Apr 27, 2011)

sounds like you've got 36 pics to take lol


----------

